# It's the Bunny Ears Channel. All bunny ears alll the time!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

These are last years bunny ears....


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Her hat is absolutely darling! Just where do you find all the cute accessories your dogs have worn?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That one came from Michael's.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

*Bunny Ears*

Here's Phoebe! And not at all happy!


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh the things we do to our poor babies! Although Oscar didn't seem to mind one bit! I LOVE this thread...can't wait to check back and see more pics!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

These goldens are so so cute  Love this thread!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Oscar's Mom your quilt is a perfect backdrop! Just beautiful, did you make it?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This year's ears :


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

J's new pic is too tiny! I do love the purple boa!


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

Pammie said:


> Oscar's Mom your quilt is a perfect backdrop! Just beautiful, did you make it?


Thank you! I wish I made it...actually it's a $40 estate sale find from this past Saturday! I think it's made from vintage feedsack or flour sack fabrics...gonna take it to a quilt shop later in the week and see what they think. Perfect timing for the Easter Bunny photo shoot backdrop! 

Where are your in Nor Cal, Pammie? We just moved to WA State from the foothills between Sacramento and Tahoe. Oscar is a rescue from Homeward Bound in Sacramento, not sure if you're familiar with it.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm in Grass Valley. Sounds like we _were_ neighbors! What town did you live in?
I know about HB, know they are fabulous and well respected, but have not had contact with them myself but did haunt their website when I started thinking about getting another dog after my Bailey passed. So great you got your Oscar from them!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the photos, my kids and I love them this morning!!! I love Goldens!


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

Pammie said:


> I'm in Grass Valley. Sounds like we _were_ neighbors! What town did you live in?
> I know about HB, know they are fabulous and well respected, but have not had contact with them myself but did haunt their website when I started thinking about getting another dog after my Bailey passed. So great you got your Oscar from them!!!


Yes, we were neighbors! I was about 15 miles above Placerville. I really miss it there...especially missed the skiing this winter! Homeward Bound is an absolutely fantastic rescue organization. If you, or anyone you know, is ever interested in a rescue dog, I would highly recommend contacting them. They save 500-700 Goldens a year. Oscar is the best dog ever (of course I might be slightly biased ).


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love this thread, thanks for starting it and everyone who is sharing pics of their Golden bunnies.

The Bunny ear pictures of all your Goldens are fantastic, love them all.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful thread, thank you all for sharing your bunny ears with us! Oscar, your smile is just contagious!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

This page is missing something.....More bunny ear pictures needed, STAT!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Luv all these pics..gotta get Neeko s up, stat!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's Neeko....his first Easter!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Neeko looks so handsome in his Bunny ears, I hope he enjoys his first Easter.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Cute as a bunny! Blue looks good on him!
OMGosh, how did you get Neko to lay down and be still with all those tempting goodies right at his nose?! He must be the most perfect pup


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

More! More pictures! We need more bunny ears!!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

i must of liked every single one of these photo's they are all so adorable! 

chester wouldn't dare let me put anything on him. he's a drama queen when it comes to things being on his head.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Post your bunny ear photos!! Old pics or new pics lets see your silly GR's looking all fancy in their bunny ears!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Not very happy bunnies...but, they kept the ears on because I was bribing them with cat treats.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Cat treats rule in my house too!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't have bunny ears, but I do have something I can use as a substitute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Easter all, especially to all the Golden Bunnies. 

Love the pictures, this thread is Great!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is Ticket with her bunny ears. She does not like to wear them...but I bribed her with lots of treats. The outfit is from Susan Marie (Claire's Friend).


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

A golden-mom friend of ours bought Eli his first bunny ears....and when I went to grab my phone to capture the pictures, he had it off and HATED it. I wish I captured a picture - he looked so CUTE! I love these bunny golden pictures!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Let's see those bunny ears on your pups! 🐰🐰🐰


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is my trio wearing their bunny ears.


----------

